# Fly Fishing with Steve Ward (Pic)



## Wicked Catch (Dec 7, 2012)

Went out fishing with Steve Ward (2012 Gold Cup Tarpon Fly Tournament Champion) a couple weeks ago in the Keys. He wore the new FLY Angler performance shirt by Wicked Catch - www.wickedcatchgear.com. Snapped this sweet pic of him releasing a tarpon. What do you guys think?


----------

